# Kiko Breeders Near MS ?



## GrimshelsGrazingGoats (May 16, 2014)

Is there any kiko breeders near ms? I'm trying not to make a 6 to 8 hour drive to just look at a goat much less have to stress the poor thing out with the drive?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 16, 2014)

Copied from the National Kiko Registry-
( http://www.nationalkikoregistry.com/directory/NKR-bd-5-9-14.pdf)



> MISSISSIPPI
> 
> Caleb Beard
> 9011 - CBR
> ...



You could also try the IKGA and AKGA


----------



## jodief100 (May 21, 2014)

The NKR is having a the Southeast Goat Association Fall Roundup on Nov 14-15 in Hattiesburg, MS. 

Try contacting the SEKGA as well.  http://www.sekga.us/

Of the breeders listed above, I recommend the Beeches and Rittenhouse Kikos.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Egypt Creek Ranch*
egyptcreekranch.com
Terry Hankins, owner of Egypt Creek Ranch, ... expansion of the ranch would not have been possible without the hardy, low maintenance Kiko goat.
Give Terry a call. He is the Kiko Goat guru and one of the largest breeders.


----------

